# Tagalog/kapampanga: Ate nandyan ung mag asawa k. Kumakain nb cla



## mama14

Can you please translate this sentence into English for me, please:

Ate nandyan ung mag asawa k. Kumakain nb cla?

thanks so much!


----------



## niernier

I don't know kapampangan but I can recognize this as Tagalog. First thing, I suppose the tagalog word yung is spelled as ung. However, I do not clearly understand what the speaker means by "mag asawa ko". For me this means "my husband and wife". Or perhaps the speaker is a mother of either of the two, the husband or the wife?

Here is a rough translation:
Ate nandyan ung mag asawa k.
Big Sister, my husband and wife is at your place/home.

The next one is clearly in Tagalog.

Kumakain nb cla? (shortcut text)
Kumakain na ba sila? (complete text)
Are they now eating?

_Sila_ (they) is used which takes the place of the _mag asawa(husband and wife)_


----------



## mama14

Thank you so much for taking the time to translate this for me- I appreciate it!

cheers,
B


----------



## AskLang

mama14 said:


> Can you please translate this sentence into English for me, please:
> 
> Ate nandyan ung mag asawa k. Kumakain nb cla?
> 
> thanks so much!


 
Sis, the couples are at your house. Have they eaten?
Cheers!


----------



## khiko

mama14 said:


> Can you please translate this sentence into English for me, please:
> 
> Ate nandyan ung mag asawa k. Kumakain nb cla?
> 
> thanks so much!



I think the correct Filipino is

Ate, nan diyan yung mag asawa ko. Kumakain na ba sila?

Which translate to:

Sis, the couples are in your house. Are they eating now?

Note: Kumakain is present and Kumain is past

and the Kapampangan translation is

Atse, atsu la deng mi asawa ken, mamangan na la ba?


----------



## niernier

AskLang said:


> Sis, the couples are at your house. Have they eaten?
> Cheers!



You got it. The word 'couple'.

But to say 'mag asawa ko' is still odd. If we can just drop 'ko' then i think the problem is solved.

Kumakain na ba sila? = Are they now eating?
Kumain na ba sila? = Have they eaten?


----------

